# Uploading A Photograph



## harryhull (Jan 18, 2013)

I am a new member and would like to know how I add a picture to a topic in one of the forums.I have asked members for information about a pocket watch that I have recently been given and I think a photograph together with a description would be very helpful to anyone replying to my request.So far I have had one reply and yes you guessed it they have asked for a photograph if anyone can help I would be most grateful.

Harry


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

1. You first need to upload your photos to an account on a photo-sharing site. I use www.photobucket.com

When you have uploaded your photos, the site will give them a web address (URL) that you can copy.

So far, so good?

2. Then when you come to post them on here:

When you are writing a post, there are some buttons above your writing (B, I, U etc.)

The 11th one from the left (a little green square) is the Image button.

When you click this button a box will open up with a little frame that says URL

Paste the web address of your picture into this box (URL) and click OK

Your picture should appear in the post.

Good luck!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

So many new members are baffled as to how to post pics, that I have come up with a detailed guide for Photobucket...let me know if it's of any use....

* Roger the Dodgerâ€™s Concise Guide to Posting pics to and from Photobucket.*

The first thing to do is to upload your pics onto your computer, edit and store them. (My Documents, My Pictures etc)â€¦I also tend to put my pics onto a flash drive, 1) so theyâ€™re safe, and 2) once they're hosted, I can then delete from the hard drive to free up space.

Next go to Photobucket and open an account. The basic package is free and you will be able to store hundreds of pics there.

*To upload a pic, go to your Photobucket album and click on the green upload bar.*










*A new window with a large green bar that says â€˜Select Photos and Videosâ€™ opens.*










Click the bar, and a drop down window appears in the top LH corner. Select the folder where your pics areâ€¦(My Docs, My Pics, flash drive, etc) and highlight the file/s you want, then click â€˜Openâ€™ in the bottom RH corner of the window. The pics will now upload. When done, click on â€˜Save and Continue to my Albumâ€™. The pics will be arranged into a grid.

*When you want to post one, hover the cursor over the pic, and a drop down box appears.*

*UPDATE: **In the new version of Photobucket, hover the cursor over the pic, and touch the cog icon that appears in the top RH corner..then proceed as below.*










L click on the fourth option (the one with IMG at the start) and it will say â€˜copiedâ€™

Now, return to your post. Itâ€™s easier to have two tabs open so you can switch between the two quickly, especially if you want to put in several pics (up to 6 per postâ€¦if you want to add more, youâ€™ll have to start a follow on post). Put your cursor under any text you have written and R click to bring up the paste option, then L click on paste. The image URL will be pasted directly under the text, complete with the IMG tags. Press â€˜Preview postâ€™, to check everything is OK, then â€˜Add replyâ€™ when youâ€™re happy with it.*

* Since the forum update, to access the 'Preview post' option, click on 'more reply options' at the bottom right. This will allow you to see what your finished post will look like, and correct any spellings, punctuation, missed spaces, wrong pics etc. before finally posting.

Some tipsâ€¦

Â· Keep your pics small (around 1 million pixels)â€¦they take up less storage space. All my forum pics are taken at this sizeâ€¦you only need them bigger in size if youâ€™re ever going to enlarge them. Donâ€™t panic if your camera wonâ€™t take small pics, the forum software will re size them anyway.

Â· By using the 4th URL choice with the IMG tags, you donâ€™t need to use the tree icon that you may have read about in other threads, which always seems to give people trouble.

Â· If you have several different tastes in watches, or anything else for that matter, consider creating different albums from the outsetâ€¦you will have the option to do this. (eg Dress watches, divers watches, pocket watches, nature, hobbies etc) and store your pics in the respective album. I say this because if you create a new album at a later stage, and move existing pics into it they will be deleted from your previously posted threads.


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

But please, once you've uploaded the photo to Photobucket, Flickr etc. and linked it in a post here, please don't then go deleting the photo from Photobucket later. There's nothing worse than a good thread with "Photograph not found" placeholders in the middle of it.

If you run out of space on your old account, then please just open a new one and upload there rather than deleting old photos and ruining old threads on the forum.

Thanks!

-wotsch


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Beware the Sticky posts, they could answer questions.... ;-)

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/40317-Ttiwwp!!!


----------



## harryhull (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi all

and thank you all for your attempts to show me how to download my pictures.Firstly let me me reply to Roger the dodger when I "touch the cog icon"nothing like the drop down box you show appears, so that more or less put a damper on that one. Next Avo when I click on the "image button"nothing happens!!.I succeeded in the end by pasting the photobucket web address for my photos into the post, yes I know that's not the way it should be done but hay life's to short.

Harry


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Harry...Sorry but I may have confused you a bit...that guide was for the old version of PB, and although I put an update in it re the cog icon, the rest of the screen shots were the old ones. i am going to post a couple of new pics (actual screenshots of what appears on my PC in new PB)

Firstly, when you touch the cog icon in the top RH corner, this drop down box should appear....










Click on the 'Get links' option and a new box appears....










Click the last option with the IMG tags, and it should briefly say 'copied'. Now come back to your post and simply R click to bring up the paste option, L click on paste, and the code complete with tags should appear. Hope this helps.

Rog.

PS...welcome to the forum, BTW.


----------



## harryhull (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi Roger

I will try what you suggest if all gos well you will see my pics attached to a post.

thanks for all your help

Harry


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I should add that you won't see the pic until you actually post the reply, or click on the 'More reply options' at the bottom R of the page. This allows you to see what your finished post will look like and gives you the chance to correct any mis-spellings, wrong pics etc. Apologies if I'm stating something you might already know about from other forums.


----------



## harryhull (Jan 18, 2013)

hi Roger

you have been very helpful with regard to the photo download saga, I managed to incorporate four photographs onto my last post so I am improving. I hope the recipient will forgive the fact that two of the pictures where the same and all four are a little on the large side.

thank you once again for all your help.

Harry


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

No probs, Harry!...I just had a look at your post in the vintage section...great to see you're getting the hang of posting pics! Well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

That is very concise Roger. Cheers for that man.

It's also possible to put the







in front and behind to bring up. I was going that for ages until I realised the bottom option was for images. Doh


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Hi, Harry...Sorry but I may have confused you a bit...that guide was for the old version of PB, and although I put an update in it re the cog icon, the rest of the screen shots were the old ones. i am going to post a couple of new pics (actual screenshots of what appears on my PC in new PB)
> 
> Firstly, when you touch the cog icon in the top RH corner, this drop down box should appear....
> 
> ...


I don't have the "get links" option so have been right clicking the code, then "select all" then copying and pasting. Long winded but I get there. Perhaps I need to have a dabble in the settings page?

Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Have you seen the two videos I made last weekend, Mike...I don't know if they might help a bit more...view them full screen size...the HD kicks in after a couple of seconds. One point to note, the split screen effect I use in the first one only works if you are using Windows 7...for older versions, use the 'restore down' icon up in the top R of your screen (the two overlapping squares) and place the two frames side by side. The drag and drop will still work.


----------

